# First cycle journal: Tbol + Anavar



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys!

It's time to begin this first cycle, i've been studying the subject for several months now, training natty for about 6 years, and decided to jump on the other side 

I'll begin with a mild cycle, tbol @80 mg a day for 6 weeks, perphaps leghten the cycle to 8 weeks by inserting anavar @60 mg a day at week 4-8, depending on how i react to the substances.

My stats:

Age: 35

Weight: 98 kg

Height: 180 cm

Bf: about 13%

Supplements:

Now Foods Adam multivitamin

Promera Concrete creatine hcl

DAA

ZMA

PES Alphamine

Universal Animal Cuts

Modern BCAA

Na-R-ALA

Beta Alanine

Vitamin C

Omega 3

Taurine (for back pumps)

This is more or less what i take everyday, now i will add some NAC for liver protection and some Sylmarine.

My goal is to add some muscle and try to lean a bit. 4 weeks bulk and 4 weeks cut.

My diet:

Breakfast: 50 gr whey protein, 500 gr yogurth, a banana, some walnuts/almonds

Lunch: 300 gr meat with vegetables,olive oil, some carbs from fruit or wholemeal bread

Dinner: as lunch

Dinner 2: 50 gr whey protein in water and some nuts

I will add some more protein in a snack perhaps in the morning.

I'll try to add some pics so we can do the before/after thing.

Cheers!


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all! ( ehm...no one atm  ) it's day 4 of my new no-more-natty life! nothing to declare. I'm taking 40 mg with breakfast, 20 mg with lunch and 20 mg with dinner, so far so good. No headaches,stomach pain or other. only a bit of diarrhea in the morning (but i dunno if it's related to tbol honestly).

Only thing , my nipples started to get "outy" a bit from day 2, and now i felt a little bumb under my right nipple...try adding some Erase could be useful? If it doesn't stops, i go with Nolvadex (10 mg) for a couple of days.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Added 50 mg of Anavar at day 5...could'nt wait to try the combo  . Nothing new, apparently. I feel more full, weight is the same as when i begun the cycle.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

What is your goal ?

Gain mass or recomp or cut

Your diet is gonna hold you back for all of them.

If I were you I'd bulk using tbol and save the var for a cut after pct and time off.

Get my fitness pal (iphone or android even pc) and track your diet, I'd struggle to gain on your diet you'll be surprised how few calories you are getting.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Get some pics up and current lifts.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

-dionysus- said:


> What is your goal ?
> 
> Gain mass or recomp or cut
> 
> ...


I would like to add some lean mass, and looking more lean ( a bit watery atm). Basicly trying to see what happens


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Prodot said:


> Get some pics up and current lifts.




some sh1tty pics  i made yesterday (no pump at all). My lifts are ridiculous, i've been injured in the past years, so i have to work on intensity.

bench 1rm is 120kg Dead 130 kg and i don't squat ( actually i also don't DL anymore).

Best bodypart are arms and shoulders, weak part, chest (i have cyfosis)


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Deadlift is very poor compared to your bench mate. Don't squat, Here we go! Lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

what labs are youusing mate?ill be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Deadlift is very poor compared to your bench mate. Don't squat, Here we go! Lol :lol:


Mate i have a titanium bar blocking my spine for about a meter  it's a blessing i am in this shape (and was obese as a child )


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

shotgun said:


> what labs are youusing mate?ill be keeping an eye on this.


I have ProChem and ProPharma tbol (using them mixed) and ProPharma var


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

You will struggle to gain anything other than water if you don't work out how many kcals you need to maintain weight use google to find a site thatll help work out your BMR add another 300-500 kcals and take it week my week.

I eat more than you and I'm not gaining and not on anything.

Diet is the key to a good cycle with keepable gains.

Here mate - use this as a guide

Your diet should look something like this

Meal One: 300ml of egg whites - 25g protein 30g whey shake - 25g (at least) 100g oatmeal - 80g carbs 2 slices of granary toast - 35g carbs

Some cheese in and vegetables to make an omelette with the egg, raisins, and honey to taste in the oats (made in water) with a splash of skimmed milk to taste, and low fat spread on the toast

Add beverage of choice and that's around 600 calories for Breakfast

Meal Two: 200g cooked chicken - approx 45g protein 130g brown rice - approx 100g carbs Some vegetables mixed in, splash of something to help it down the hatch Add a piece of fruit

And that's in the region of 650 calories depending on what you add.

Meal Three: 300g tinned tuna - 40g protein 150g wholemeal pasta 100g carbs Add a bowl of salad and some extra light mayo mixed in with the tuna and pasta with a nice dressing on the salad

And you have another 600+ calories

Meal four: Same as Meal Two or Meal 3

Post Workout Shake 50g whey protein 50g dextrose In water, down the hatch

Meal Five - less than an hour later: 200g steak - 45g protein 250g sweet potato - 100g carbohydrates (make nice baked fries or wedges with these - especially if you melt mozzarella on them before you serve) Add in heaps of veg and your condiment or sauce - another 600 calories

Final meal of the day: 250g salmon - 40g protein 100g cottage cheese - 10g protein 4 slices of granary bread - 70g carbs

Another 600 calories or so in that meal

Just over 3000kcals in food and little extra in shakes.etc.

A diet like that should be the bare minimum at you weight and the kcals are probably equal to to BMR


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you mate, i'll try to eat some more


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

It's day 5 and i clearly feel test have raised...i'm horny as a dog  Took nolvadex to control my nipple, and it seems working fine. yesterday during back training i noticed a slightly increasing strenght...so far so good!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

now i am splitting anavar 20 mg in the morning, 10mg with lunch, 10 mg in the afternoon and 10mg before bed, it's good to act in this way or could i split 20mg in the morning and 30 mg with dinner?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

It's day 6 and no visible changes. Libido is through the roof  (hope to keep this feeling for the whole cycle...just in case, what would i take? cialis? Never used it) this night i'll have a first date with a girl i met a couple of days ago...i hope she is in shape for a non-stop sexual marathon  . Yesterday in the gym i tried some heavier (for my standards of course) benche presses...i loved it! Weight went up and i bet anavar hasn't already kicked in (first 2 days only tbol).


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

It's day 8 and all fine.Had super appetite in these days ( helped by some good pot i think)  i' m usually struck to 96-98 kg, but yesterday i went on the scale and...whoa! 104! Sure there is some extra water there due to the loads of carbs, but i feel full and a bit harder. Yesterday made a very good session in the gym, all weights went up as chips...unbelievable!for a first timer using AAS this is wonderland! I think to continue bulking this week and then go for a 2 weeks cut.I' m too worried for my libido, so i'll cut the cycle at 4 weeks insyead of 6, in order to have a better recovery.still taking nolva for itchy nips!


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Day 11 and now i begin to see something. Went to my doc yesterday and she said that i look bigger than a month ago! Muscles are fuller and also if i had sh1tty diet (basicly eating loads of carbs, expecially in the evening...soo hungry!) i can still see my upper abs. Training is much more intense...i can really "feel" the muscles and the single fibers working in a different way...more mind-muscle connection, cannot really explain how it is, but it's certainly in a good way  . libido is still very good, hope to mantain this heavenly state  . No stomach pain, no high BP symptoms, all is going well, hope to make some pics after the gym session


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a question: in order to prevent libido loss, it's best to use 25/50 mg ED of Proviron (but i'm really prone on hairloss!) or could be usefull to add some Andriol (don't want to pin yet) just to mantain a good test balance for the rest of my cycle? Will i need ad AI (aromasin) with it?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

It's day 18. Pumps are great in the gym, i'll have to start taking taurine because it begins to be a pita to train properly! Expecially forearms pumps are nasty. Side effect, i'm quite lethargic...have no real will to train as a mofo, even with stims..i think testosterone is beginning to slow down, no more horny as a dog, but libido is quite good. now i understand the reason of a test-base, waiting to add Andriol and Proviron next week to support the cycle in the best of ways. thinking to cut the cycle to 5 weeks to have a better recovery, at the moment i've gained about 6 pounds, looking definitevly bigger  . I'm quite happy at this point, at least i'm understanding how the magical AAS world works


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Nobody is interested in this log :v but i keep posting for the future generations ot first cyclers 

Today i'm entering in week 4. The nastyer (for me) side effect was lethargy, that i have defeated by upping (a lot i have to say) my carbs intake.

Usually for cut i stay in a very low carb, but this time really was no fun...Always sleepy, could barely work in front of my pc, too bad...it's better to look puffier than to lose my job 

Muscles always full and visible veins also if i'm not at low bf's %. Love this cycle! I have a lot of tbol left, so i think i'll have another cycle (quite sure along with 500mg test e pw).

Waiting to add some Andriol next week and Proviron (i brought them for libido issues, but so far it's all fine...no more crazy like the first week, but steady erections, as usual. last night i made out 4..wooah that was challenging  )


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Where are you based in Italy?

I think that we're the only members of uk-m based in Italy. :thumbup1:


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Bull, i'm from the sunny South too  near Naples. Perhaps i saw another italian user in the past days ( new member i suppose)


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Now, this is a monologue thread  Today i enter in my 5th week. All is fine, besides the fact that i'm a fat bastard  i'm eating really a lot, and the roids are working...+7kg, very nice strenght gains and overall i feel great. no libido, no Ed issues, no more lethargy, big pumps in the gym, but i help myself with taurine and it's ok. I'm also popping some Andriol and Proviron when i want an extra boost in the gym (now is very hot here and my gym has no airco...sweating like a pig!). This year i have no head to begin cutting...craving for mass, but i think that i need to cut something in these 2 remaining weeks, to reach a decent shape for this summer. Cheers!


----------



## andreacapo88 (Jun 29, 2013)

CassiusXL said:


> Now, this is a monologue thread  Today i enter in my 5th week. All is fine, besides the fact that i'm a fat bastard  i'm eating really a lot, and the roids are working...+7kg, very nice strenght gains and overall i feel great. no libido, no Ed issues, no more lethargy, big pumps in the gym, but i help myself with taurine and it's ok. I'm also popping some Andriol and Proviron when i want an extra boost in the gym (now is very hot here and my gym has no airco...sweating like a pig!). This year i have no head to begin cutting...craving for mass, but i think that i need to cut something in these 2 remaining weeks, to reach a decent shape for this summer. Cheers!


Ciao leggo che lavori in Italia, quindi capisci quello che scrivo vero? Mi dai un tuo contatto Facebook ? Volevo chiederti una cosa a riguardo.. Se vuoi mandami in pvt o rispondimi qua sotto! Grazie mille! Ciao


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Ciao, chiedi pure qui, è fatto apposta


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Now, this is a monologue thread  Today i enter in my 5th week. All is fine, besides the fact that i'm a fat bastard  i'm eating really a lot, and the roids are working...+7kg, very nice strenght gains and overall i feel great. no libido, no Ed issues, no more lethargy, big pumps in the gym, but i help myself with taurine and it's ok. I'm also popping some Andriol and Proviron when i want an extra boost in the gym (now is very hot here and my gym has no airco...sweating like a pig!). This year i have no head to begin cutting...craving for mass, but i think that i need to cut something in these 2 remaining weeks, to reach a decent shape for this summer. Cheers!


Keep it up mate. 7KG is a huge difference


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Simon, how's going your cycle? Is tbol kicking in? I'm a bit upset, a week my gym is closed for moving to another place  feeling i'm not training as i should on cycle. Today i'm searching for another gym!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Hi Simon, how's going your cycle? Is tbol kicking in? I'm a bit upset, a week my gym is closed for moving to another place  feeling i'm not training as i should on cycle. Today i'm searching for another gym!!


I'm not noticing any sides except a headache lol.

My weight is up nearly 3KG, but I would put a significant chunk of that down to water and glycogen as I was cutting hard before and i'm now eating over 1K cals a day more and been taking creatine.

No strength or libido change. No pumps of vascularity.

Will up the dose and see what happens. Still early days i suppose


----------



## Giuliano33 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ciao! Come ti stai trovando con anavar propharma? È una buona ug? È quello in confezione bianco azzurra vero? Ti ha dato problemi? Mi sembra che stai avendo ottimi risultati!


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys! My 5th week is coming to an end, i'm planning to do 6 weeks and then start PCT. So far, so good, no ED issues, no headaches, no libido drops, no more lethargy, and some good gains. Now i'm 104 kg, my starting weight was 96 kg, so it's +8kg for 5 weeks. Sure among these kg's there's some water and fat, but i really ate a lot (mainly a lot of more carbs...really weird but my body was really craving on them, usually i'm fine with low carb, but now as i drop the carbs intake, i become lazy and have headaches) and for sure if i was'nt taking AAS i would be alot fatter now! I think this is the power of Anavar 

I'll attach some pics of before, after next week. @Giuliano33 mi sono trovato bene direi...con soli 50mg al giorno si è fatto sentire (calcola che però è il mio primo ciclo, quindi associo le sensazioni a ciò che ho letto...prendi con le pinze!)si la confezione è bianco e azzurra, direi che fa il suo dovere!


----------



## Giuliano33 (Jul 2, 2013)

Stai prendendo epatoprotettori? Come ti regoli con la pct? Nolva + testobooster?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Si prendo Legalon e NAC.Per la pct ho nolva e clomid poi Erase e DAA...credo di poter anche tralasciare il clomid, non ho avuto shutdown finora


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all! This is my last day on  .

This morning i necked all my daily dose of tbol and var, so to be sure to begin pct Tomorrow with no more anabolics inside. I made also my last pic in the gym, to compare to the one i made at the beginning of the cycle.

So, i gained muscle, i gained fat. My diet was ****ty, i ate a lot of carbs so atm i'm full of water.

I gained 8kg, i thing about 3 (if not more) are of fat/water, but i'm happy with it.

A lot of people said i look bigger and looked me in that way..."mmm hope you aren't taking hormones!".

Now begins the scary part...pct! I am also leaving for Amsterdam for 4 days, so no gym and no proper nutrition...i'll do my best to stay healthy in this delicate part of the cycle.

Yesterday i had a BP issue...i use to dive sometimes, and at about 5-6 meters i had this fooking headache that was really exploding..had to go to the surface asap  . Had headache for the rest of the day, but this morning i was ok.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not bad results considering you weren't exactly a newbie to training or small to begin with. Good work.

I've got 2 weeks to go and am 4kg up.


----------



## Giuliano33 (Jul 2, 2013)

Molto bene CassiusXL! Tienici aggiornati sulla pct! Io sono alla prima settimana con Oxa di pro-pharma, speriamo bene! Ho capito chi sei sul gruppo di sassi su fb! ;-)


----------



## Darnell (Jul 13, 2013)

anyone have information on these?


----------



## Giuliano33 (Jul 2, 2013)

CassiusXL dimmi un po', oltre a massa, hai preso forza? Su Panca, squat e stacco quanti kg hai preso?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi folks! It's 10 days into PCT.

Good news, i have no bad issues on Clomid (i have read alot of scary stories about it!) and it's all going fine.

I lost some of my evil appetite, i think this is due to the hot temperatures here (30° Celsius)

and i lost some water (i'll post a pic) now i feel more comfortable..i was too bloated for my parameters.

Strenght is the same as it was on cycle 

The bad news:

No more always that pumped feeling 

No more cannon ball shoulders like before ( a litte less, due to pump i think)

Resistance in the gym has greatly diminished.

Hope to keep the gains until the end of August...and then...second cycle !!! (with jabs  )

@Giuliano33 si ho preso forza. Calcola che non ho provato massimali perché tra gomito sx e spalla dx sto abbastanza messo male  Calcola che il mio massimale di stacco (esercizio che adoro ma non potrei proprio fare) era 130kg...senza accorgermente me ne facevo 8 tranquillissime a 110...di solito usavo 85-90 kg in allenamento, quando lo facevo. La forza, a 10 gg di PCT, mi è rimasta, ho perso solo acqua.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Hi folks! It's 10 days into PCT.
> 
> Good news, i have no bad issues on Clomid (i have read alot of scary stories about it!) and it's all going fine.
> 
> ...


I can't wait until i lose the appetite.

I don't want to lose the shoulders


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Have to say that the day i begun PCT, i went to Amsterdam for 4 days with collegues...so i had no proper nutrition, and i didn't train for a week. Ate alot of ****ty food (deep fried) beers and who knows what else  so now it's 3 days i'm back to the gym and to diet.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I can't wait until i lose the appetite.
> 
> I don't want to lose the shoulders


Dear Simon, the shoulders are the best part of "hey dude, i'm on"  i miss them, as i miss the continuous pump feeling..


----------



## Giuliano33 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ottimo, nella foto in pct forse hai perso un po di volume ma hai perso anche parecchio nell addome presumo quindi che sia tutta acqua... Ottimo che sia rimasta anche la forza! Io mi alleno nella pesistica e per me quello è fondamentale. Come mai hai optato x Clomid e non nolva? Oltre al nolva prendi anche testobooster o altro?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Si come ho scritto sopra ho iniziato la pct un po' (molto) ad cazzum perché mi sono fatto quasi una settimana a mangiare schifezze, poche proteine e senza allenamento. Prendo sia Clomid che Nolva (volevo provare il Clomid per vedere gli effetti su di me, meno male non mi porta nessun side). Clomid lo staccherò sabato (2 settimane totali) e continuo con solo Nolvadex per una settimana ancora.

Prendo DAA, vit D3, creatina, gluta e multivit.

Adesso sono curioso di vedere staccando Nolvadex...in caso ho Erase che è un buon AI suicida (tipo Aromasin) dovrebbe accompagnarmi nella fine del ciclo.

Ieri mi sono allenato, buona forza, ma resisto molto meno sotto i pesi...io non mi alleno con scheda, vado ad istinto cercando di essere sempre intenso e mantenendomi tra le 8 rep.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

After nearly 2 weeks into my PCT, i have lost 4kg (i'll bet 3 kg water). Now i was thinking...should tbol non retain water? I was also taking Anavar...perhaps too much carbs in my diet or some d-bolinstead of tbol? Who knows!

I'm planning my next cycle  that will begin, money aware, at the beginning of september.

Mainly i would like to cut in the first 4 weeks and then lean bulk at the end...i was thinking of a simple cycle, with test-e, EQ and some anavar at the beginning and tbol at the end.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> After nearly 2 weeks into my PCT, i have lost 4kg (i'll bet 3 kg water). Now i was thinking...should tbol non retain water? I was also taking Anavar...perhaps too much carbs in my diet or some d-bolinstead of tbol? Who knows!
> 
> I'm planning my next cycle  that will begin, money aware, at the beginning of september.
> 
> Mainly i would like to cut in the first 4 weeks and then lean bulk at the end...i was thinking of a simple cycle, with test-e, EQ and some anavar at the beginning and tbol at the end.


Has your diet changed much?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes mate, i have decreased the carbo intake and all is much more clean. No more carbs cravings!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The water retention would be more diet than drug related. I put on 4kg last weekend through **** diet, but that dropped down 2.5 kg as I cleaned up the diet (and did a big ****).

1.5kg of muscle in a week is pretty good


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Here where i live now is fooking hot (34°) so i really drink a lot and eat less than usual. This morning i was 98,5...hope something remains from this cycle XD (i started at 96 kg but was some more bloated...now i can see some shape in the legs too) last week of PCT...really i think i could stop it now because i'm not shut down at all. Hope to keep feeling good also after pct (Proviron, Erase and Andriol on hand just in case some ED)


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Ecco un altro italiano!!!

Ho letto tutto il log che hai scritto, interessante perche' anche io vorrei fare un 4/5 weeks di Tbol + Var o Primobolan + Var.

Ho completato 2 cicli di pro ormoni, il primo e' stato Epi + Stano ed il secondo Halo + Stano.

Epi + Stano e' stato buono ho preso 5 Kg e alla fine ne ho "trattenuti" un paio di muscoli. Sides quasi inesistenti. PCT Nolva+Clomid+DAA

Halo + Stano e' stato perfetto per il mio obiettivo: Recomp. Alla fine del PCT ho tenuto 1 Kg, ma ho buttato via 3/4Kg di grasso. PCT come il ciclo precedente.

Se puoi mandarmi un messaggio privato vorrei sapere se hai preso tutto online e si, potresti fornirmi il link?

Ciao!!!


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ciao Cassius. Are you mbp prone?

Are you noticing some shedding or hairline receding with var/tbol?


----------



## Giuliano33 (Jul 2, 2013)

u2pride said:


> Ecco un altro italiano!!!
> 
> Ho letto tutto il log che hai scritto, interessante perche' anche io vorrei fare un 4/5 weeks di Tbol + Var o Primobolan + Var.
> 
> ...


Di che marca hai usato epistane? Epi in teoria è molto più potente di HALO... Non ti ha dato maggiori risultati? Cmq occhio perché almeno che tu non trovi dell'ottimo Oxa e ottimo t Bol, cosa abbastanza difficile, epistane o super drol danno molti più risultati... Questo non perché siano più potenti ma appunto perche trovare buon Oxa è impensabile, propharma è buono ma è sottodosato, e si spende veramente molto per 6 settimane...


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Ciao!

Non so se si possono scrivere marche, quindi se vuoi mandarmi un messaggio privato sarò lieto di risponderti.

Per il tbol, var, e primobolan potrei reperire BSI labs, conosci?

Bye!


----------

